# stress coat?



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

i was wondering if using stress coat is harmful to the p's. i know that their sensitive toward chemicals, but would using it every 2 week be bad?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

its safe man, dont worry


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

ok just making sure...i just finished using my small bottle of stress coat and was thinking about buying a gallon of it off of ebay.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I use it all the time and my p's are perfect.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

anthongy817 said:


> i was wondering if using stress coat is harmful to the p's. i know that their sensitive toward chemicals, but would using it every 2 week be bad?
> [snapback]1114252[/snapback]​


Why do you want to use it every 2 weeks, for fin nips???


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> anthongy817 said:
> 
> 
> > i was wondering if using stress coat is harmful to the p's. i know that their sensitive toward chemicals, but would using it every 2 week be bad?
> ...


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> anthongy817 said:
> 
> 
> > i was wondering if using stress coat is harmful to the p's. i know that their sensitive toward chemicals, but would using it every 2 week be bad?
> ...


i use it as a dechlorinator and for the extra slime.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

If you use it with your water changes, you will be good to go.

I use the same product but the one without the aloe vera

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...=1&N=2004&Nty=1

treats 60,000 gallons, stress coat treats like 16,000 gallons, thats the comparison for the gallon size.

Just make sure you dont overdose with the aloe vera product...


----------

